# Fuel shortage in France



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if it is all over the country but in the North West there is a serious shortage of fuel mainly diesel.
This has come about from the French national pastime of strikes, seems the fuel depots are being picketed.
So if coming over it might be worth making sure you have a full tank rather than the empty one most of us will have to take advantage of the better pricing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blame it on the EU then.>>>:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

No sign of shortages yet in Picardie or Champagne. 

Current prices about the same numbers as in UK except it's in € and not £ ;-)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No problems here, I believe the National Strike days were Tuesday and Thursday so it might resolve itself.

I have no clue what they are striking about, but many roundabouts around Bergerac, with pickets handing out leaflets to those cars that opened a window and a car from the Police Municipal on the roundabout just making sure there was no problems.

But of course at 5.00pm everyone went home - they would hate to not work overtime wouldn't they?

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> No problems here, I believe the National Strike days were Tuesday and Thursday so it might resolve itself.
> 
> I have no clue what they are striking about, but many roundabouts around Bergerac, with pickets handing out leaflets to those cars that opened a window and a car from the Police Municipal on the roundabout just making sure there was no problems.
> 
> ...


Dave

That is not your normal good command of English - get a grip man!:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't that not one of those double negatives Dave?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Isn't that not one of those double negatives Dave?


No, it not ain't - surely not?>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well if that's not a relief I don't know what is.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well if that is the best relief you have had, you haven't lived.:grin2::grin2:however I follow your sentiments.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Dave
> 
> That is not your normal good command of English - get a grip man!:laugh:
> 
> Geoff


Geoff,

I accept your comments but would like to explain why I ended up using that complex arrangement.....

I could not say that they would end up working overtime, since, although after 5.00pm would have counted as overtime, they were NOT working as they were on strike........

So, they were "not working" but would have detested doing that at a time which would count as overtime i.e. after knocking off time.

Hence my clumsy phrase; "*they would hate to not work overtime wouldn't they?*"

can you now understand why I ended up like that? :surprise::nerd::smile2::wink2:

(And I seem to be doing overtime trying to explain such things.....)

Dave :laugh:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

It seems the problems are very localised and more a product of "social media" see link here in English language newspaper http://www.connexionfrance.com/Fran...ons-dry-petrol-diesel-18072-view-article.html.
.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

Maybe writing 'not work' would have saved you the explanation:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> No problems here, I believe the National Strike days were Tuesday and Thursday so it might resolve itself.
> 
> I have no clue what they are striking about, but many roundabouts around Bergerac, with pickets handing out leaflets to those cars that opened a window and a car from the Police Municipal on the roundabout just making sure there was no problems.
> *
> ...


I bet the packed up for three hours at lunchtime as well and put little tables out on the roundabout.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not a problem for me Dave, but then again I do not need the i's dotted and the t's crossed to be able to understand.However when I am bored I can be a nit picker.:wink2::wink2:
Sorry Geoff could not resist, bit like an itch, got to scratch.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Geoff,
> 
> I accept your comments but would like to explain why I ended up using that complex arrangement.....
> 
> ...


I understood you perfectly the first time, Dave, and I can be a bit of a pedant at times. :smile2:

Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Not a problem for me Dave, but then again I do not need the i's dotted and the t's crossed to be able to understand.However when I am bored I can be a nit picker.:wink2::wink2:
> Sorry Geoff could not resist, bit like an itch, got to scratch.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


It only amused me that Dave got into a set of negatives, which he admitted, so I had to give him a leg-pull. He took in in a good way. :smile2:

If we can keep our posts up to Dave's normal standard of English, which I recognised in my dig, we shall all do very well.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am booked on the DFDS ferry to Dunkirk this coming Wednesday morning and heading to just south of Carcasonne. Any idea what the fuel situation is at the moment? Just to be on the safe side I will fill up in Dover so should get down to the middle of France before having to refuel. I would like to hear from anyone in that area. Thanks - Keith


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The fuel situation around here (Bergerac and South) is that there is no problem at all, all the stations are open, all have fuel the price is around 1.128€ per litre for diesel.

The Government here has said that there is plenty of fuel available they have not even started the strategic reserves which they have and also that they are considering using the military to break the blockade. The military of course, are not Union members (AFAIK) so are not prevented from crossing a Union picket lines.

I suspect that if fuel becomes a problem as in the Pas de Calais as it appears at present, then the military will be used and the blockade broken at some points. That, of course, will further fuel (no pun intended) the situation and the effect will be worse in the short time.

We are due to drive back to the UK in 2 weeks and can JUST do the entire journey on one tank full, but we will fill up _en route_ just to ensure we can drive off the ferry rather than be pushed......

PS Please do NOT send us the odd litre of fuel from the UK - the postage is horrendous and it is unlikely to arrive before next year.... We sent a small packet to the UK three weeks ago and it has still not arrived...... :frown2:

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Recent information:-

http://www.connexionfrance.com/Fran...rists-drivers-petrol-diesel-view-article.html
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-politics-protests-oil-idUSKCN0YC0L1


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Gillian,

the Connexion article is the one that I was quoting but was written several days ago and things may well have changed,

The Reuters one was new to me and does suggest that Shell should be unaffected by deliveries, but of course, may well face hyperpanic buying if they have/had supplies...

That article was written yesterday which is more recent than the Connexion one by a day or two....

"_Shell and Eni petrol stations were not facing any disruption, UFIP said._,

I am not sure who Eni are but Mr Google may help identify that....

Answer = AGIP fuel !

http://www.eni.com/en_FR/eni-france/operations/refining-marketing/refining-marketing.shtml

if you are interested, but they will probably be the same as Shell, have supplies but facing panic buying......

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Today in Pays de la Loire the situation is worse than when I first posted.
The majority of supermarket fuel stations are rationing to 20 litres per vehicle, with lengthy queues and be warned they are closing the pumps down overnight, so when the shop is shut so are the pumps.
Our French farmer suggests this will continue for another 10 days.


Pain in the bum as we were/are setting off South next weekend.
.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A bit confusing as the Reuters article calls them "Petrol" Stations (USA "Gas" stations!) and then mentions fuels.

Is it just diesel aka gazoil that is short?

Or should Reuters have called them "Fuel" stations?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect that both gasoil (diesel) and essence (petrol) are in short supply or restricted in the areas where they are short.

Dave


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

pippin said:


> A bit confusing as the Reuters article calls them "Petrol" Stations (USA "Gas" stations!) and then mentions fuels.
> 
> Is it just diesel aka gazoil that is short?
> 
> Or should Reuters have called them "Fuel" stations?


Around my current location (Lens) only super unleaded seems to be available. Normal unleaded and diesel is not available in the fuel stations we passed today.

Yesterday we were a little further west and saw diesel still available, but at greatly inflated prices - it ranged from €1.05 to €1.11 last week, yestetday it was between €1.19 and €1.33 per litre! Fortunately we have plenty, so no rush to go to Belgium for a few days.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have a Eurotunnel booking for 5 June so obviously keeping an eye on the situation.
Fortunately we can delay our departure and travel a week later if this means we can avoid the shortage situation. If it hasn't cleared by then I would rather not travel at all.
Joining a queue for 20 litres every 100 miles at most doesn't appeal.
:frown2:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

This situation is reminding me of the French lorry drivers blockades of the autoroutes. I'm sure it was in the 80's or early 90's but can't find confirmation of that on Google! My then wife and I used to camp for 3 weeks every year at the same campsite in Antibes. Just used to pack everything into the car and with 2 drivers would drive almost non-stop after leaving Calais. So we would finish work on Friday evening and expect to be in Antibes by Saturday tea time.

On this occasion we got our usual Friday night ferry crossing and from Calais turned left and drove through Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland and Italy and crossed into France at Menton. I think we still arrived in Antibes on Saturday evening. When we told some people what we had done they thought we were mad but later in the holiday we met other campers who had spent a week on the autoroute!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is having an effect here now too - the price of gasoil has gone from 1.128€ per litre locally yesterday to 1.22€ per litre today......

That has to indicate a shortage or supply problem to me.....

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Report here on Sky news http://news.sky.com/story/1700722/petrol-shortages-across-france-amid-oil-strikes.
.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Report here on Sky news http://news.sky.com/story/1700722/petrol-shortages-across-france-amid-oil-strikes.
> .


Vive La France


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems to be no problem in the south east.........yet. 
Filled up in Narbonne yesterday in an almost deserted Carrefour. 
No problems noted while driving here from central France. 

Richard.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here at Civray in the Vienne the pumps at the SuperU were roped off this morning, all of them including the card operated ones. I wondered what was wrong, maybe they're out of fuel too?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Just been out to Carrefour in Lens and every fuel station we pased had NO fuel of any type!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

at LeClerc in Villeneuve sur Lot, no limits on gasoil at 1.108€ per litre (12 cents cheaper than in Villereal 20km North), but no Essence 95, still Essence 98 and the Bioessence.

Not sure how long this will all last, I suspect that after about a week or so the whole of France will be at a standstill and then Hollande will give in ......

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

We were due to arrive in France on Thursday 26th and we were heading for the South Brittainy area.
We will come off the Eurotunnel and turn right and head for The Netherlands instead.
Have a wider family booking in Carnac from 10 June so if it is not sorted out by the 7th or 8th the French can go take a flying fox to themselves and the Dutch will get our hard earned cash instead.
I know it has been said before but at times it is hard to love those Frenchies !!!!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Time to think about extra tankage while we are pulling the floor out!

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Jamsieboy said:


> We will come off the Eurotunnel and turn right and head for The Netherlands instead.
> !!!!!


If you go through and turn *right *surely that will take you away from Belgium and the Netherlands? :surprise:

Isn't it *LEFT* for the Netherlands....?

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

He's going to be reversing off.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> If you go through and turn *right *surely that will take you away from Belgium and the Netherlands? :surprise:
> 
> Isn't it *LEFT* for the Netherlands....?
> 
> Dave


Actually Dave, when you come off the chunnel you do turn right on to the m/way to go north:smile2:

tony


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

We leave tomorrow for the Newcastle ferry into Ijmuiden. Plan had been to head to Spain after a visit to Albbrück on the Swiss/ German border. Haven't researched Italy or Slovenia but might just need to head that way if it doesn't clear by the middle of next week :frown2:. Looking to see a way from Italy to Spain. Assuming I fill up in Italy then fill up again over the border in Spain, it must be possible. Heads down in the maps again.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Obviously the UK Government is involved then as there must be yet another U turn.....

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Posted this in another thread may be interest, :- Anyone coming over fill up before leaving UK. Drove down from St Malo this morning huge queues at the few garages with fuel many closed. We managed to top up at services on N24 just East of Ploermel, there were queues and restrictions on filling containers of any sort. We are currently on a campsite at Le Roc St Andre owner tells me the same garage had none yesterday so will run out quickly, naturally price hiked to 1.289 euro. Noticed a few modern cars abandoned at roadsides guessing out of fuel and hgv traffic very scarce.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back on track:




Hollande has sent the heavy mob in



tony


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

For those of you who worry that I don't know my left hand from my right - you are correct - but I will take the "right" road to the Netherlands!!

Glad to hear the heavy mob have been deployed. Mind you that usually results in a riot in France!!!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Its fine down here on the coast of Perpignan but some people have had a difficult time getting fuel in the north I do wonder though if it will spread further south if the unions aren't getting the effect they wanted in the north. Sunny here too although not as warm as usual - still good though for us Englis northerners starved off sunshine.
We're only a few miles from the Spanish border so may go to Spain in a couple of weeks instead of staying in France.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We spent Sunday night in ELeclerc supermarket car park in Rennes, parked hopefully by the pumps! A little scary to be so short of fuel!

When the pumps opened in the morning (not for long either) delivery was restricted to 20euros, however, we've managed to top up at other places and by stacking up restricted amounts, now have enough fuel to get to Calais. 

Will pay more attention in future!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My pal is due to go just south of Bordeaux tomorrow with his caravan from Dieppe. He has just rung me to say he has just spoken to friends at the campsite he is going to and they are saying the situation is getting much worse and extending further south by the day. Fuel of all sorts is becoming increasingly difficult to obtain and much panic buying is going on (as well as rationing to 20 or 30 litres per vehicle) 

France is now starting to dip into its strategic fuel reserves and the perceived view is that even if the strike is called off today it will take 10-14 days for the situation to return to "normal"

Pal has decided not to take his caravan and to rent a lodge on the site he is going to as he can make it there on a single tank of (English) Diesel which he would not be able to do if towing.

If you are heading of to France in the near future you would wise to keep a VERY careful eye on the news (internet variety rather than the BBC etc) so you are fully aware of the situation.

Bloody French do this every single year dont they, if its not the port workers its the ferry workers, or the farmers etc etc 

At least the Trades Unions in the UK are unable to inflict such chaos thanks to the reforms to the Industrial relations laws of a some years back. I appreciate some will disagree with me that the reforms were good for the country but it CANNOT be right that such small groups of vested interests are able to hold an entire country (and others) to ransom can it? Think back to the days of "Red Robbo" at British Leyland, he had them out on strike almost every week, and, for those old enough the three day week and winter of discontent ALL brought about by the nutters leading the Trade Unions. Maggie did a lot of things I disagreed with (selling off councils houses etc) but limiting (note NOT removing!) the power of the Unions was essential and has kept this country moving ever since.

Andy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have just filled up at Le Bugue (Dordogne) in Intermarche. No limit on amounts you can buy, but the locals seem to be panic buying - cars filled up and all sorts of containers being used! We are due to go north on Sunday but I think we will start to make our way north now and hope to top up with the 20 euros. With just a couple of top-ups we can make Belgium hopefully. 
Wouldn't it be awful to be stuck in France unable to get back to go to a function we don't really want to go to>
Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There has been an update on FC from Terry, Geriatricbackpacker. (He cant get on here).

Quote
_*
"Arived in France last night with a full tank of fuel and 5 gallon back up. Checked the fuel stations en route to Stella Plage via D940 andfound about half of them had fuel. Supermarkets and Texico open and no long queues. Now heading to Rouen so may never be seen again."

*_I think he is en route to St Malo area.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just been in to Civray for some shopping. The SuperU petrol station was open when we got there, there were no queues and no restrictions on how much you could have. They had petrol and diesel. At midday they closed the kiosk as always for lunch and roped off all the pumps including the card operated ones just as they'd done on Monday.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Strike has now spread to Electricity workers, airworkers, railway workers and port workers who have all joined the strike.

There are massive implications of many aspects of travel including ferries; Portsmouth - Le Havre has been cancelled as below;

_Portsmouth to Le Havre - Le Havre to Portsmouth

25/05/16 Portsmouth to Le Havre 23h15 (Etretat) - We are sorry to advise that due to a general strike in France, the port workers in Le Havre are taking industrial action. As a result this sailing has been cancelled. Please contact us on 01752 648637 for help and advice. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

26/05/16 Le Havre to Portsmouth 22h00 (Etretat) - We are sorry to advise that due to a general strike in France, the port workers in Le Havre are taking industrial action. As a result this sailing has been cancelled. Please contact us on 0044 1752 648637 for help and advice. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

26/05/16 Portsmouth to Le Havre 23h15 (Baie de Seine) - We are sorry to advise that due to a general strike in France, the port workers in Le Havre are taking industrial action and as a result this sailing has been cancelled. Please call 01752 648637 for advice and alternatives. Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience caused.

27/05/16 Le Havre to Portsmouth 22h00 (Baie de Seine) - We are sorry to advise that due to a general strike in France, the port workers in Le Havre are taking industrial action and as a result this sailing has been cancelled. Please call 0044 1752 648637 for advice and alternatives. Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience caused._

Many more details and many more strikes mentioned on here;

How strikes will affect you

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings......

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

But there is no panic buying here. Just been to Erics and there were less people than usual for fuel ( yes, they were open..). I didnt bother to fill up. Its mainly panic buying that causes the stations to run dry. The French press say there are strategic fuels stores for 2-3 months. The only scare stories I have read are in English language publications. Maybe that explains the activity in Dordogne Shire.

May and June are always strike season in France. This year is worse because they actually want to change the working hours ie get rid of the 35 hour week.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Noo panic buying here either, all of the stations are open with all fuels available EXCEPT in Villeneuve sur Lot where there is no essence 95 but 98 and bio are available.

The small stations ALL have all fuel available.

If it wasn't for the news reports I would not know aything untoward was going on locally..... if indeed it is.....

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Up-to-date news on what's happening in the ports and to the ferries is perhaps more important to us here in UK.

It's no good being able to change plans and turn left at Calais if we can't actually get to Calais!

Which we hope to do on 14th June - and planning to head _tout droit_.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Eurotunnel in the morning then Belgium and the Netherlands.
If the French get their act together we will head to Southern Brittainy on 08th.
Starting to take a real dislike to Monsieur Frenchy.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Jamsieboy said:


> Starting to take a real dislike to Monsieur Frenchy.


The thing about Monsieur Frenchy is that he never had a Madame Thatcher to beat him round the head until he lost his right to protest effectively. I sometimes admire the way that the French working man has the balls to stand his corner against unfair legislation, we lost our balls to Thatcher.

That's not to say I always agree with them, nor do I approve of the way they cause untold misery to innocent travellers. We're off over there next week so hoping it clears up by then, if it doesn't there's always Germany, Belgium or Italy waiting for a visit provided the tunnel remains operational. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> The thing about Monsieur Frenchy is that he never had a Madame Thatcher to beat him round the head until he lost his right to protest effectively. I sometimes admire the way that the French working man has the balls to stand his corner against unfair legislation, we lost our balls to Thatcher.
> 
> That's not to say I always agree with them, nor do I approve of the way they cause untold misery to innocent travellers. We're off over there next week so hoping it clears up by then, if it doesn't there's always Germany, Belgium or Italy waiting for a visit provided the tunnel remains operational. :wink2:


Its a hangover from the Revolution which wasnt that long ago.

I wonder if they are singing this. 

Superb song


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Starting to get a bit twitchy. We are due to sail to Calais next Thursday, 2nd of June, and drive down to the Pyrenees. If things do not improve then it looks as though we may have to go in the opposite direction. Ah well, thats one of the reasons we bought a motorhome, the adventure 

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most fuel stations in La Manche have fuel but a limit of 20L.

Ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

One of the real problems is that although some of us could arrive in France with a full tank and travel 550 miles or more we are then faced with the potential of being stranded!
In addition some of the scenes on the news look a bit ugly with a few fisticuffs involved. Not really conducive to a relaxing holiday break.
No thanks.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Brittany seems badly affected, campsite owner tells me there is none to be had in the area this afternoon. Our newly arrived UK neighbour is worried has less than half a tank of fuel and is due in Calais next week to travel home. He has not enough fuel to make the journey so is hoping things will improve. Looking at the English speaking Connexion site it's all still kicking off. We are here another six weeks so have curtailed our coastal touring plan and are staying put at this delightful Jewel of a site till Saturday when we will travel the 61 Kms to join the C & CC rally we are booked on. From there will play it by ear, will still have more fuel than enough to get to Caen for our booked ferry in July but I cannot see it lasting that long. We have planned to meet up with a group of friends in Ostend and tour Belgium, Germany, Luxenbourg and back into France in 3 weeks, that will need to be weighed up nearer the time.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*fuel shortages in france*

hi,

dident realise there was a problem until came on here last night, one garage was shut on the way up from spain, but thought nothing of it, today we have managed to get 3 garages with fuel, but inly 20 euros worth. we are just above bordeaux, with nearly a full tank, only need 2 more full tanks to get to calais............went un lidl and stocked up on bottled water etc, so if we really get stuck we have what we need. it,s all part of the joys of motorhoming.

mags


----------



## campsitewriter (Feb 3, 2016)

autostratus said:


> We have a Eurotunnel booking for 5 June so obviously keeping an eye on the situation.
> Fortunately we can delay our departure and travel a week later if this means we can avoid the shortage situation. If it hasn't cleared by then I would rather not travel at all.
> Joining a queue for 20 litres every 100 miles at most doesn't appeal.
> :frown2:


Don't worry the decision may be taken out of your hands. Everyone French seems to want to join in with disrupting the major source of income for France (tourism) and the air traffic controllers are striking so Eurotunnel can't be far behind. I just wish the tax authorities would should solidarity.


----------



## campsitewriter (Feb 3, 2016)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> dident realise there was a problem until came on here last night, one garage was shut on the way up from spain, but thought nothing of it, today we have managed to get 3 garages with fuel, but inly 20 euros worth. we are just above bordeaux, with nearly a full tank, only need 2 more full tanks to get to calais............went un lidl and stocked up on bottled water etc, so if we really get stuck we have what we need. it,s all part of the joys of motorhoming.
> 
> mags


Two lots of Brits arrived at my camp site in Auvergne today (driving from Calais via Rouen) and while they mentioned a 30 litre limit at filling stations they had no real problems and both have full tanks at this time. So come to rhe Auvergne!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Lot et Garonne seems OK at present, no limits and no queues at our local stores, gasoil has gone up a bit (not surprisingly) to 1.108€ in Villeneuve sur Lot and 1.223€ per litre in Monflanquin (much smaller town), or local most expensive station is 1.145€ so there is obviously a good supply at present at an inflated price......

Petrol (essence) is harder if you want "normal" essence 95, that is in short supply, but you can buy essence 98 or bioessence if your motor can take it, essence 98 is a mouth watering 1.445€ per litre........ hence why most avoid it....
unless of course they are driving VERY high performance vehicles - which does not normally equate to MH.....

Dave


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> ...... we are just above bordeaux, with nearly a full tank, only need 2 more full tanks to get to calais...................


Jeez I'm glad I'm not paying your fuel bills, that suggests you have a tank range of less than 200 miles. Under 10 to the gallon?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> Jeez I'm glad I'm not paying your fuel bills, that suggests you have a tank range of less than 200 miles. Under 10 to the gallon?


Or they have a small tank :wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I understand that the the air traffic controllers have now "joined in" and the port workers are threatening the same, which I reckon means they will be out very shortly, my bet would be mid day tomorrow, just in time for the Bank Holiday weekend cross channel rush from the UK (Dont ya just love the French worker) 

I fear that France is on a steep downward slide towards a general strike !! The Government simply cannot afford to give in to the Unions as that would make them appear weak and merely strengthen the power that the Unions seem more than happy to exercise already, to cause as much disruption as possible (and they are being pretty effective are they not), and the Unions cannot back down because they have the "backing" of the workers. End result?? ....... Stalemate.

This has all the hallmarks of a "Miners" type dispute, the big question being does Hollande have the stomach for a long and protracted dispute with the Unions as Maggie T did, (DONT lets get into any form of debate on the pro's and con's of that one please) or will he cave in/capitulate/abandon his plans or "listen to arguments" Interesting times ahead eh????? 

If I was crossing the channel in the next few days I would most certainly be turning LEFT and heading for anywhere other than France, Germany is nice at this time of year!

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> If I was crossing the channel in the next few days I would most certainly be turning LEFT and heading for anywhere other than France, Germany is nice at this time of year!
> 
> Andy


Only it you were coming off a boat, don't turn left off the chunnel :laugh:

tony


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Of course he will cave in and fudge something.
It's a micro version of the whole Merkel / EU / Greece situation, that's what they do and that's why we must leave.

Looking to ourselves for a mo, if the Gov sort the Tata / Brit Steel pensions mess to facilitate a sale (i.e. a change in the law to save jobs) I bet somebody goes to Europe who then say we're not allowed to do it....

(apologies for thread drift).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm, heading to the Tunnel next Saturday (not this weekend, avoiding the school traffic!!), glad I'm not on one of the ferries; will make sure I have enough fuel on board to get me into Belgium! May have to change plans from "Russell's route" to Basel and go down the German side of the Rhine....


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Now south of the Loire and with half a tank. One small supermarket limited to ?20 wouldn't serve us despite having "plus de gazoil" but found an Avia station in a small town outskirts with no queues and filled the tank - at ?1.31!!!

We're just ambling south a few miles a day so hopefully will survive

Steve


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Please keep the updates coming, we are booked on Eurotunnel next Wednesday 1st June, heading for Normandy for the D-Day celebrations. Fingers crossed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's OK getting 20L now and again. My problem is getting fuel for the mower or tractor. No cans or containers allowed.

Ray.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

there's further information on this other thread

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/184010-no-diesel-arras-any-ideas.html

but I've closed it and asked that people post here to keep things together


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Now south of the Loire and with half a tank. One small supermarket limited to ?20 wouldn't serve us despite having "plus de gazoil" but found an Avia station in a small town outskirts with no queues and filled the tank - at ?1.31!!!
> 
> We're just ambling south a few miles a day so hopefully will survive
> 
> Steve


Steve

"Plus de gazole" means "no more diesel" - short for "nous n'avons plus de gazole". They didn't have any.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well at least it's put the Pound up slighly more against the Euro. €1.315 today.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

'Spending your bank 'oliday in France, eh? Ooh 'ow I love to talk to 'andsome Eenglish men

tony:laugh:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Traveling with from Angers to Noirt on the D650 and D743. Fuel has been no problem and no queues. 
I will repeat here that yesterday Alencon to Le Man's was OK if you went to the big supermarkets and from Le Man's to Angers A11, E501 the roadside stations had fuel.

Two day ago Rouen there was a lot of queueing (couldn't see if there were any restrictions on amount). South of Rouen was sparse (N154 and D926) until we got into Alencon. Even managed to witness a good old fashion dust up between customers over someone with a can trying to get extra fuel.

Most service stations we have filled up in have asked that you don't fill cans. 

We top up every time we get to two thirds of a tank. Not the most economical way to drive but better than pushing!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Meant to add that as we crossed the A10 toll route today we could see a service station operating as normal on the southbound carriageway.


Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There's still fuel here at Civray too though the card operated pumps are still closed off when the attendant isn't working.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We're currently in Poitu-Charentes having come up from Bordeaux via Haut-Medoc, there's no fuel shortages hereabouts but we top up at every opportunity just to keep our options open, I put a grand total of 12 litres in today.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We traveled from just west of Dreux to just east of Arras today via Rouen and mostly on motorways including toll roads. We topped up in Rouen without any trouble unlimited supply and did not notice any problems at other fuel stations along the way. There was some queuing at one Service station on the south bound carriageway, but there seemed to be no difficulties on our north bound side. It seems that outside heavily populated areas supply is very variable with probably enough open to allow careful long distance travel .
The one miraculous thing was that we drove through Rouen and at no point did I feel we were lost or in the least doubtful where we were - must be a first for us:grin2::grin2:
Sue


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We ate now in Matha and the supermarkets are limiting fuel to 30 euros per customer. There are no queues and the supermarkets are only a minute apart so you can visit both and get a good fill. Son has traveled upon the autoroutes to us from Calais and has not seen any restrictions. Wont be able to give anymore updates as we are now localised to Matha. 
Safe travels everyone.

Terry


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Motored South to join the C & CC rally at the Lodge Club, Sarzeau today, no fuel to be had in the immediate area. Guy on next pitch with a tag axle AT went out this afternoon to find fuel, he has only a quarter tank not enough to travel North for his ferry next week. None to be had so is now understandably very concerned. Others on rally I am told have left early worried about the shortages / lack of fuel in this area.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This may be useful:-

http://www.connexionfrance.com/fran...-stations-interactive-18092-view-article.html


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

In La Rochelle at the moment and have been here for three days now. No evidence of any fuel shortage around here, nor at any point on our chug northwards from Dordogne region over the past week. I get the feeling any problems are in northern France rather than mid or south.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gillian's link is good as long as it is updated every few hours, if that does not happen it could make things worse for drivers trying to plan when they can possibly get more fuel......

Worth reading;

The week ahead

Dave


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*fuel in france*

hi all i have been told that the crisis should be over soon as the police have gone in and dispersed the protesters

this was told to me by a belgian that lives on the border with france

we will see

barry


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I drove from Calais to Montelimar mainly on autoroutes on Friday/Saturday. I only visited filling stations on the autoroutes and all had fuel of all varieties. However as soon as I left the autoroute I saw a petrol station that only had diesel. I am now working in the Ardeche and the van driver tells me that the local filling station where we have an account was limiting fuel to 30 litres last week, 15 litres this week and now today there is no limit. I haven't seen any news since being here and don't have good enough access to the internet for streaming etc so don't really know what is going on in the rest of France.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm in the Doubs not far from Pontarlier. On the way here we passed a Super U complete with tanker near to Le Russey. The Le clerc at Houtaud had fuel with only artics queuing. Weather is a bit cold and wet. Stopping tonight at Camping de la Foret near to Houtaud. Ground is muddy and campsite empty (more or less) with one other Brit van and a tent so far.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

StewartJ said:


> Motored South to join the C & CC rally at the Lodge Club, Sarzeau today, no fuel to be had in the immediate area. Guy on next pitch with a tag axle AT went out this afternoon to find fuel, he has only a quarter tank not enough to travel North for his ferry next week. None to be had so is now understandably very concerned. Others on rally I am told have left early worried about the shortages / lack of fuel in this area.


Bit concerned about this as we're at Vannes right now, hoping to potter about Brittany and Normandy to some FP sites, lack of fuel may restrict us.

We did pick up fuel at Clisson east of Nantes yesterday, there was a short queue and the only restriction was on filling of jerry cans - strictly interdit!


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We have been in France since the start of the fuel crisis. We intended coming off of the ferry at Dunkirk and head SW to see friends in the Midi-Pyrenees and then return via Verdun to see the battlefield etc. However coming off of the ferry we broke down with a split fuel filter housing resulting in the loss of about 20 litres of diesel. We went straight to the Aire at Gravelines where we spent 3 days waiting for a spare part courtesy of Safeguard breakdown. Because of the fuel situation we decided to do our route in reverse so headed into Belgium where we filled up with fuel in Ypers where diesel was plentiful but the price per litre had increased from €1.03 per litre to €1.20 per litre over night - much to the annoyance of the locals. After 3 days in Ypers we headed for Verdun via Mons where we filled up the tank before heading into France. Again there was no limit but the fuel had to be paid for prior to putting it into the tank. We are now on Stenay Aire. Having spoken to fellow motorhomers at Stenay who have travelled north from the Mediterranean it is clear that the fuel situation is easing south and east of Paris. We are going to Verdun today to an ACSI site for three days and then hopefully launch ourselves SW towards the Midi Pyrenees as, according to local radio, the fuel problem is gradually improving. Wish us luck!

Keith


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is no problem with fuel of any description in the Lot et Garonne, 1.128€ per litre


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds a bit more encouraging than a week ago. We are sailing from Dover tomorrow morning, Thursday. Have decided to chance it and head to Cavarnie in the Pyrenees. Think we wil be heading via Tours, Limoges or Bordeaux and possibly Toulouse. Will try to keep folks informed on our progress with regards to diesel etc. Fingers crossed.

Nick.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Route down to Mâcon from Pontarlier today saw plenty of fuel stops and no queues. Prices for diesel varied from €1.149 to €1.22. It doesn't look like there are any problems in eastern France outside bigger cities (even then I'm not so sure)


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

After a very rough and wet night on an air just west of Verdun we filled up with fuel in Verdun today (€1.18 per litre)- no queuing or limit. Found a free Aire with all facilities, not in All the Aires book, within the City Walls by The Citadel. Will be heading SW on Sunday. Situation concerning fuel, apart from today's 1 day National Strike ( including the Police!) and the floods, seems to be improving daily. 

Keith


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is all rather worrying . 
We are off to Calais on the 16th June our preferred destination is the Loire or further South but given the fuel / flood issue looks like we may have to turn left at the tunnel and head to the Mossel/ Rhine ... shame but that's the beauty of a Motorhome I guess .


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

This evening we are at the Aire at Solignac sur Loire. Driech! 14c. Only one other on the site. Grass! so will have some bother coming off the standing tomorrow morning no doubt. Nice site though. I only saw 1 garage that was coned off today. Every other garage was selling fuel and there appeared to be no restrictions from what I could see. Price range €1.12 - €1.24 for diesel. Heading for Millau tomorrow. I'll probably fill up soon though I'm not yet at half tank. I don't feel too concerned but topping up at half full will easily see me over the border at Portbou.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There was no shortage of fuel in Calais yesterday, nor did we see any evidence of shortage on our way down to Brittany. Filled up at the south exit of Pont de Normandy for €1.14/litre with no restrictions.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Currently in Arromanche no problems encountered on the way down from Calais, no queues seen, prices in hypermarkets were normal.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> There was no shortage of fuel in Calais yesterday, nor did we see any evidence of shortage on our way down to Brittany. Filled up at the south exit of Pont de Normandy for €1.14/litre with no restrictions.


That's good news.
We go out via the tunnel Sunday afternoon, 05 June.
The intention was to go on to J12, cross the M20 and use the Tesco to fill up before catching the train.
Your news suggests we needn't bother so we'll make our usual Auchan stop on the St Omer road, J31.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I drove today from Bergerac to Agen and back and there were no problems at any filling stations, all open fully, no queues and most around 1.148€ for gasoil per litre.

I suspect that the floods may divert attention for a few days and if any Union tried to impose strike action onto that they would lose public support instantly and all the press would spread it far and wide....

even French Union bosses are not that stupid.....

Dave


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Passed through Mende on the way to Millau. Hyper U at 1.159€. Delivery arriving as we left. Villages in the Gorge du Tarn also had fuel. Millau was 1.22€ even LeClerc. Weather has improved substantially though. Currently on Roquefort Aire and it as over 25c and sunny this afternoon. Judging by chat on the Aire, it looks as though Brittany seems to be experiencing the worst of things fuel, although it now appears to be improving.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We arrived in Lourdes this afternoon, Sunday. Not a single problem finding fuel all the way down from Dunkerque.
Nick.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Fuel situation in Sarzeau vastly improved no restrictions or queueing though the Super U are taking adavantage with Gazoil at 1.229 litre the bu**ers &#55357;&#56398;


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Travelled down from Eurotunnel to Burgundy (just north of Nevers) via Montreui, Orleans (to drive west of Paris) on Sunday and found no problems in filling up both on the motorways and A&B roads. No queues, limits on filling etc. 
Prices were between €1.16-€1.24 per litre, which is significantly higher than last year. 
Weather now better but still very humid and thunderstorms threatened.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We are now back at Gravelines ready to come back home tomorrow. 
We've driven up from Narbonne over the last few days and haven't seen any evidence of shortages or rationing anywhere. 
We came up the A75, across to join the Loire at Briare and then north east and around Paris via Reims. 
We still have an almost full tank. 

Richard.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

nickoff said:


> Sounds a bit more encouraging than a week ago. We are sailing from Dover tomorrow morning, Thursday. Have decided to chance it and head to Cavarnie in the Pyrenees. Think we wil be heading via Tours, Limoges or Bordeaux and possibly Toulouse. Will try to keep folks informed on our progress with regards to diesel etc. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Nick.


Great many thanks for that Nick -We may be following you on the 16th June so a weather update would be good as well ,at the moment the weather doesn't look that great for next week


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Since leaving Vannes last Wednesday where there were restrictions at the time (Carrefour extra leaving town was limiting all to a max of 27Euros per customer and no jerry cans), we've been to Dinan, Lamballe area, Mont St Michel, near Granville and finally yesterday to Ouistreham via Coutances, St-Lo and Bayeux and seen no restrictions or queues at any location.

Back home now, feeling a bit glum!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Did notice yesterday that the refinery in Lyon was very still so they are using stocks and not replacing so unless something happens in about 6 weeks something will happen


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Drove through from Bergerac to Cherbourg yesterday and day before, no problems anywhere with fuel, all stations open and unlimited, prices varied from 1.128€ off the M-Way's to 1.349€ per litre on the M-Way.

So have no worries fuel is readily available in France, although more strikes are being talked about.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Drove through from Bergerac to Cherbourg yesterday and day before, no problems anywhere with fuel, all stations open and unlimited, prices varied from 1.128€ off the M-Way's to 1.349€ per litre on the M-Way.
> 
> So have no worries fuel is readily available in France, although more strikes are being talked about.....
> 
> Dave


Dave

You fleeing back to UK before the vote in case?:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This link is perhaps important for those planning trips;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-36494702

the Unions obviously have thoughts about disrupting travel around Eurofoote matches, so plan your trip to void those centres if you are not a fan of that game......

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just returned from Portugal, and we had no problem at all getting fuel.:laugh:


----------

